# GT #16: Orlando Magic (14-3) @ Phoenix Suns (11-4) - 11/30



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (11-4) vs Orlando Magic (14-3)*

*When: Friday, 9EST/6PCT/7AZ
TV: local*

*Suns Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Grant Hill [PF] Shawn Marion [C] Amare Stoudemire*

*Magic Projected Starters:*





































*
[PG] Jameer Nelson [SG] Keith Bogans [SF] Hedo Turkoglu [PF] Rashard Lewis [C] Dwight Howard* 

*Suns last 5*, (4-2)

















*Suns have been placed on HIGH*​


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

is there a probable rating? Because I predict the Suns are gonna get PWNED tonight. They suck, they're gonna end the season 10-72! What a bunch of bums.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Lol, is the Iceman doing reverse pyschology for this Suns team now? ^_^

Anyways, it'll be interesting to see how the Suns rebound from 2 straight losses. I would like us to maintain a high energy level for this game on *both* sides of the ball, as well as CUT DOWN on the turnovers... I mean geez you'd think the Suns were the Santa Claus of the NBA right now with the way they're giving the ball up to other teams >_> I mean they're beating themselves right now, not the other way around, except for that Lakers game where they forgot it wasn't preseason.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm not going to root for them until they stop sucking!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I wish I could watch this game. It'd be quite fun to watch.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

13-8 Suns 6 mins left. Started out sloppy for the Magic, they were down 7-0. Then the Suns made up for it by doing the same.

Bell looks good early.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

And just likethat (2 mins) the Suns go on a small run. Nash goes inside kicks it to Barbosa and then swung back to Diaw. 

Barbosa with the sweet move on the baseline for the easy layup.

Marion picking off a pass and with the dunk. Magic take a TO. Suns now up 19-10.


edit: Magic keep turning it over. Suns now lead 23-10. Another TO.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns lead 31-16 at the end of 1.

Marion's been everywhere and has 8 pts (4-4)

Bell is 3-5 with 8 pts. Good sign.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns lead 60-50 at the half.

Bell is on fire (7-10), 4-4 from 3. Has 18 pts.

Suns are also shooting 58.7%


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

WOW, that pick and roll alley oop to Marion who slammed it with one hand, was ridiculous.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns lead 88-78 at the end of 3.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

****. Knew it was bound to happen. Magic hung around that 10-13 pts and have now cut it to 3, early in the 4th.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

After Orlando cut it to 3, Phoenix started to roll again. Suns up 104-94 atm with 4:30 left to go.

Side note: Go go ESPN Gamecast!! Lol.

EDIT: Score is still the same but now there's only 2:39 left to go. Official timeout has been called.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

What am I supposed to see? It looks normal to me lol.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I think you may have misread me somewhere, lol ^_^

Anyways, 11 seconds to go. Suns call timeout and are up 107-106 after Lewis' free throws... Can't believe Steve missed that free throw and ended his streak for the season >_>

EDIT: Marion got fouled with 9 seconds to go and missed the first free throw... CAN WE MAKE OUR FREE THROWS PLEASE... We're supposed to be good at those!! Geez.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Yay!! Suns hang on to win 110-106 after Lewis bricked a three (he was 3-12 from beyond the arc tonight... Yuck).


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Oops. Yeah, I did misread you lol. 


*Suns, 110 Magic 106*


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

I really don't like blaming officials, but the Suns sure as heck got a TON of calls in this game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

It was on both sides really.


Each team had 25 FTA too.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Really good energy from all the Suns players. First half defense was really strong, but they kind of dropped off in the 2nd half. Amare REALLY needs to get some more touches in the post. He does pretty good when they give him a screen and then he posts up. Nice to see the Suns take the Magic's number this year, 2-0.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Shard got hit on the elbow on that last shot. They showed the replay on our network, it was a 100% foul. 

Good win though, maybe next time the reffing can be even so we can see who the better team is.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Hairy Midget said:


> Shard got hit on the elbow on that last shot. They showed the replay on our network, it was a 100% foul.
> 
> Good win though, maybe next time the reffing can be even so we can see who the better team is.



Funny, it seems EVERY game the Suns play against the Magic, the refs are just out to get the Magic. That's kind of ironic.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Dr. Seuss said:


> Funny, it seems EVERY game the Suns play against the Magic, the refs are just out to get the Magic. That's kind of ironic.


I said that it was a fact that Shard was fouled on his shot. That's all there is to it. He's never airballed a three with us, they showed the replay and he got hit quite clearly on the elbow, then he turned around and yelled at the ref that he was hit on the elbow. They didn't call it for some reason.

Good win I guess.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Hairy Midget said:


> *I said that it was a fact that Shard was fouled on his shot. That's all there is to it.* He's never airballed a three with us, they showed the replay and he got hit quite clearly on the elbow, then he turned around and yelled at the ref that he was hit on the elbow. They didn't call it for some reason.
> 
> Good win I guess.


hmmmmmm......



> Good win though, maybe next time the reffing can be even so we can see who the better team is.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Dr. Seuss said:


> hmmmmmm......


I'm not saying that's not true either. There were a LOT of questionable calls/no calls thrown the Magic's way.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Reffing was crap for both sides. I don't wanna hear, it was just against the Magic again. Like Seuss said, every game against the Suns, it seems.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

It looked like Dwight was given free reign in the post. I liked this game, they let the players sort it out themselves. Nash got thrown about a few time with no whistle, but hey, he's only a 98% FT shooter this season!

EDIT: The Magic would have won if they would have jacked up more 3s the first half. In the second half they shot 26 three pointers


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Feels good to sweep up a quality team like that.


----------

